# Chocolate Hav in Montreal QC area



## Serenissima (Feb 26, 2014)

Chip is a three month old chocolate cutie and I thought I'd pass him along!


----------



## Fashiongal21 (Apr 23, 2012)

Oh gosh he is adorable!!!.. Too bad it says live locally... he looks like he'd be a great friend for our Mossimo


----------



## Serenissima (Feb 26, 2014)

I know what you mean!! The photographer did a really good job capturing him, and he seems so fluffy for a pup that young! I think the reason why he's not allowed to be adopted further afield is his teeth - BYB probably was breeding for chocolate at all costs. Makes me sad.


----------



## Serenissima (Feb 26, 2014)

Good news/bad news

Good news: Chip is on trial with his hopeful forever home!

Good/Bad news: Joanne, the head of Animatch, said that there will most likely be more Havs in the future from them - they've been taking them from a commercial breeder for the last little while and can forsee more coming in. If they don't need the kind of dental work that Chip does, they should be adoptable anywhere. So I suppose if you want a puppy, you can put your application on file with them!


----------



## BearsMom (Jul 16, 2012)

He is adorable!!! I hope it works out for him


----------

